# "What Is Your Goto Cutter" poll



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Trying to figure out my favorite, so I thought I'd take a poll of other's favorites


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have had sucess with the Cuban crafters perfect cutter. clean cut and no rippin and tearin.
I have a colibri Double-guillotine Cigar Cutter that I have not had a clean cut with.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I just got a Xikar Mayan 3d I am digging it... Since the Chrome xi3 cutter is on back order got a mayan 3d to hold me over...  The force is strong with the Liga 9 tabletop lighter but I must resist the darkside


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

The V is probably the best most of the time. Less it's a torpedo... Then I like a guillotine.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

JG5000 said:


> I have had sucess with the Cuban crafters perfect cutter. clean cut and no rippin and tearin.
> I have a colibri Double-guillotine Cigar Cutter that I have not had a clean cut with.


Argh!!!!! I left one off!!!

If a moderator can and wants to, they should add that and an "other" option!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Xikar V cutter. Reach for it more often than anything else.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Xikar V cutter. Reach for it more often than anything else.


Now am going to have to get the v cutter and that tabletop liga lighter is going to enter the purchase


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> The V is probably the best most of the time. Less it's a torpedo... Then I like a guillotine.


I actually cut a torpedo with a v-cutter last week sometime just to try it. It actually worked out pretty well. Try is some time, you might enjoy it too.


----------



## Khozar (Apr 26, 2012)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I actually cut a torpedo with a v-cutter last week sometime just to try it. It actually worked out pretty well. Try is some time, you might enjoy it too.


I've done this and it actually does work surprisingly well.

But I voted for punch, I love using it and I find I reach for it the most.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I use a Xikar Xi 009 punch the most (and I keep it on my keychain). I also have a Xikar VX V cutter, and a myriad of guillotine cutters ranging from nice ones that I have purchased over the years, to fairly decent freebie Colibri promotional ones, down to cheap free plastic ones.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I actually cut a torpedo with a v-cutter last week sometime just to try it. It actually worked out pretty well. Try is some time, you might enjoy it too.


Thanks Rob. I actually have and liked it, though the notch is rather smaller and can be an issue at times. Even with standards; I've had to resort to a more aggressive form of beheading. 
Thankfully, my sticks behave properly enough most of the times LOL then it's a V (;


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

i'm still learning my technique by using cheapie ones. which is counter intuitive when breaking out a more expensive stick, but that's when i use my "better quality" cheapie. hahahaah. once i get my technique down i'm gonna invest in a better one. maybe one of the "perfect cut" type.


----------



## Khozar (Apr 26, 2012)

jabuan said:


> i'm still learning my technique by using cheapie ones. which is counter intuitive when breaking out a more expensive stick, but that's when i use my "better quality" cheapie. hahahaah. once i get my technique down i'm gonna invest in a better one. maybe one of the "perfect cut" type.


I'd get one sooner than later. I did the same thing when I started and mangled a few sticks needlessly. Getting my first Xikar made the whole process much more enjoyable. I eventually switched to punch but I found that a good guillotine makes a huge difference.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

SAK is the best cutter. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

Punch is my vote. But I do use a nice guillotine for torpedoes and such.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I use a punch but I do have a perfect cut arriving in the mail shortly that I'm keen to try. I sometimes find the punch leaves me with a tight draw on certain cigars.


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

Pa-li-o


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I've used a Zino guillotine for over 15 years, still works great. I have one for home, the oldest, and one in my kit that travels with me.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use the CC perfect cutter. It's hard to beat it for the price.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure I know what the Xikar Xi cutters are categorized as- grip or two finger?


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Those would be considered grip. I have my first one on the way from the devil site....gotta punch coming too! As soon as I get to use them both a few times, I'll vote. :smoke:


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have some other stuff but I use my Xikar for everything. Thanks Isaac.



Isaac said:


> Those would be considered grip. I have my first one on the way from the devil site....gotta punch coming too! As soon as I get to use them both a few times, I'll vote. :smoke:


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Started with a Punch, moved to the 2 finger guillotine for a bit then I tried a Xikar Xi and use nothing else now.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not voting since Palio is not an option!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Come on, I can't be the only "caveman" woman out there! Well, it was my dirty little secret, until I learned from Nish that all of the Patel's are cavemen. Occasionally I will "cut," and my preferance then is the punch.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Double guillotine man myself. Never liked punches or v cutters.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I guillotine the head off of the LFD chisels too lol


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

If been leaning more to my punch as of late. But I have been meaning to pick up a new V cutter so off to look for one now I go.


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

having a punch, grip guillotine and 2 finger guillotine, I always go for the grip


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Xicar Xi2. Might try a Palio, hearing good things about it.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

So I got the Black-Ops "perfect cut" for $2 from the devil site......the one with the closed back that limits you to the "perfect" depth.....that was a waste! The cut is horrible and NOT the perfect depth. 2 out of 3 times I used it, it started the stick unraveling! Cant wait for my colibri grip and xicar punch to get here so I can try those.....guess I need to find a notch cutter too.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I guillotine the head off of the LFD chisels too lol


Try a punch cut on a Chisel. Thats a different experience.


----------



## mphxaz (Jul 19, 2012)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. Works every time and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## gsantarelli1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Xikar X8, as sharp as the day I bought it over a year ago


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

mphxaz said:


> Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. Works every time and doesn't break the bank.


+1

And it comes with a lifetime warranty.

Absolutely perfect every time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Palio!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

While my Palio is my Fav, I find myself reaching for my 11mm xikar punch a lot lately....


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Xikar X8. If only Palio worked as well as it looked, I wouldn't need anything else!


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I also have a cuban crafters perfect cutter, but I've found that when I'm at my local lounge, I'm always reaching for their punch instead.


----------



## atbat16 (Feb 6, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Palio!


x2 - never have a problem and always a clean cut


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone try the Shuriken?


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Punch cutter most of the time especially for robustos :noidea: and guillotine for torpedos.


----------



## Desmo (Feb 16, 2013)

Mostly used cheapie two finger guillotine cutters over the years, but I recently picked up a Xikar Xi1 cutter. Man, that thing is nice!

My Xikar lighter has a punch built in, and while I have yet to use it, the gentleman that I lent it to a week ago said it worked well. I have a few large ring dia. cigars that wont fit into my new Xi1, so I'll have to try a punch on them.


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

I voted for the punch because I have one on the end of my lighter. (Dual jet flame, love that thing right now). But I typically use my scissors, I can skim the wrapper right off with those.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the tip on the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. Might have to get one for my poor buddy who always seems to cut too much.


----------



## Wanger (Mar 25, 2013)

I always rely on my V cutters. Got a Xikar and a Colibri.

Hate to admit this but I've never tried a punch cutter lol. Theres one on the end of my Xikar lighter, gonna have to give it a go soon.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have both Palio and Xikar. Since I can't decide which one I like the best, I use both; whichever I grab first.


----------



## mphxaz (Jul 19, 2012)

TheGipper said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. Might have to get one for my poor buddy who always seems to cut too much.


I've been using my stainless steel CC Perfect Cutter every day for over two years and it still cuts like it was brand new. May have to use it twice on some torpedos but it gives a perfect cut every time. Easily one of the best $15 I've spent. Your buddy will be a happy camper! :ss


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

I generally punch it with a golf tee. But then again, I don't usually smoke torpedo.


----------



## Ahab (Mar 16, 2013)

I prefer my v-cutter, but do also use the grip guillotine quite often as well


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

mphxaz said:


> I've been using my stainless steel CC Perfect Cutter every day for over two years and it still cuts like it was brand new.


Hmm, maybe I'll order two if they're that good - one for myself also.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

The Nothing said:


> Anyone try the Shuriken?
> 
> View attachment 43529


Do *NOT* buy one of these... Absolutely horrible. You're better off just trying to smoke an uncut cigar - it is about the same experience.

I still have one somewhere... Totally useless product in my opinion.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I want to change my vote. Since I got my Cuban Crafters stainless steel perfect cutter my punch has been awfully lonely. The new cutter works great and feels solid in the hand. As someone mentioned earlier, you may have to do two snips on a torpedo to get the right draw.

It cuts clean every time with no tearing, and I don't have to worry about cutting too far up the cap.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter. I haven't put in down since I opened the box, unless I'm using a punch for infused sticks.


----------



## payednfull (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine is a cheapie 2-finger (the only one I have)...for now. The CC perfect cutter sounds like a great cutter.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I have decided on the grip for most and a punch for delicate wrappers.


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Colibri Grip Cutter, I got it new for 12 bucks and absolutely love it! It looks and feels well made, it also cuts cigars flawlessly.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Khozar said:


> I've done this and it actually does work surprisingly well.
> 
> But I voted for punch, I love using it and I find I reach for it the most.


Woohoo! I was shocked to see that we punch users were a minority!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Isaac said:


> I think I have decided on the grip for most and a punch for delicate wrappers.


Actually, Im starting not to like my colibri grip. Been unraveling alot of caps. Ill try honing the blades before I give it up. My cheapies were working better!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

what would the xikar multi tool fall under?


----------



## DragonBreath (Apr 21, 2013)

I've got a beautiful Cuban Crafters 2 finger cutter with card suit designs on it. Never let me down!


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

+1 on the Perfect Cutter. Amazing since the day I bought it over a year ago. And a steal at only $12!! But has anyone else had any experience with Cuban Crafters warranty? I sent back their scissors because they kept getting stuck. About a month later they sent me a cheap crappy multi-tool instead of a replacement. So I sent that back about 5 months ago, and still haven't gotten anything back. So in my opinion, if warranty is a big deal to you, go with a Xikar. Best warranty service I've ever dealt with. Anybody else have an opinion on this?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

really like the punch easy to carry but now that i have two drew estate perfect cutters i use them at home. they will probably only get used at drew estate events lol.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

My goto is a Xikar Room 101 Xi1. It has proven itself extremely durable, keeps very sharp cutting edges, and has been a joy to use.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lately been loving the caseti cutter


----------



## PaintSnipher (May 27, 2014)

Love my xikar Xi2. Always a clean cut.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## puffsNstuff (Jun 6, 2014)

xikar mtx


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

It's insane that so few people vote for V-Cutters:crazy:


----------

